# Chain/Bar oil



## NextEndeavor (Jan 4, 2013)

At 10 degrees my Stihl oil (orange jug) is so thick it doesn't want to pour. Went to Stihl dealer today to purchase the cold weather oil in a blue jug. They had it.  Just ready to head for cash register when the their main maintenance guy talked me out of it unless cutting below zero. He recommended just keep the bottle in the house or vehicle so it will pour easier.  Apparently the blue oil can burn up the chain/bar at 10 degrees and warmer?  So I saved $15.


----------



## bogydave (Jan 4, 2013)

*Good to know!*

 I know if the saw is warm the chain oil in the saw is warm 

Thanks


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

All of my saws,fuel mix,bar oil etc stay in unheated shed year round.Normally around mid November or so I move the oil to inside semi-heated garage/shop that's underneath part of main floor of house.If its -20 outside,with the furnace it rarely gets below 45 in there.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jan 4, 2013)

My hubby works for the company that makes this. Not sure where they distribute nationally but it may be worth looking for in your neck of the woods 

http://crcindustries.com/auto/?s=SL2612


----------



## NextEndeavor (Jan 5, 2013)

I'll just not store the bar oil in the unheated shed before cutting when cold out.  Zero isn't all that common here, maybe a week or so of it each winter. Last year our coldest night was three, once.  And if its -20, it's 78 in the stove room where I'll be.  Wonder what oil the folks way up north use?


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah, at 10 degrees outside I am staying inside. Doubt I would even go hunting when it is 10 degrees outside, much less cutting firewood, when the house is nice and toasty.


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 5, 2013)

I keep my saws and liquids in a heated garage this time of year, but that still doesn't solve the problem.  If I go cutting for a while in 20, I still have viscosity issues, so I do use the winter weight oil.


----------



## ScotO (Jan 5, 2013)

In the winter I keep the bar and chain oil in the basement (where it doesn't get below 40-45 degrees)  In really cold weather I'll use some 5w-30 through the saw until the saw get's good and warm.  After that, I put the regular bar and chain oil in it, which resides in the truck while at the jobsite....


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 5, 2013)

NextEndeavor said:


> At 10 degrees my Stihl oil (orange jug) is so thick it doesn't want to pour. Went to Stihl dealer today to purchase the cold weather oil in a blue jug. They had it. Just ready to head for cash register when the their main maintenance guy talked me out of it unless cutting below zero. He recommended just keep the bottle in the house or vehicle so it will pour easier. Apparently the blue oil can burn up the chain/bar at 10 degrees and warmer? So I saved $15.


I run Canola Oil (Wesson) all year, the consistency stays the same in the summer or winter.


----------



## WhitePine (Jan 5, 2013)

zap said:


> I run Canola Oil (Wesson) all year, the consistency stays the same in the summer or winter.


 
And at lunch time, all you have to do is turn the saw on its side and drop a slab of spam on the bar. You'll be good to go in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 5, 2013)

When it gets below freezing I do keep the oil inside. I've never used the winter oil. I remember a few guys used to mix some kerosine with their oil in the winter. I never tried it.


----------



## Halligan (Jan 5, 2013)

I helped a friend buck up a downed oak last winter. He had just purchased a new 445 Husqvarna and I noticed while we were cutting his bar was literally smoking. He shut the saw off and I looked it over. Chain tension seemed right, chain was sharp enough and it spun easily along the bar. We started cutting again and more smoke. I asked him what bar oil he was running and he went to his truck and pulled out winter blend Stihl oil. Apparently the dealer advised he use that oil cause it was "winter". In my area average winter high's are in the 30's and the day we cut was probably in the 40's. I dumped the oil out of his tank, which poured out like water, and refilled with my regular bar oil. The smoking stopped and we continued to cut.


----------



## swagler85 (Jan 5, 2013)

zap said:


> I run Canola Oil (Wesson) all year, the consistency stays the same in the summer or winter.


+1


----------



## Augie (Jan 5, 2013)

I run the left over engine oil I have around the shop. Mix of straight 30 weight some 5w and 10w, mostly synthetic.  The newer synthetics coat really well and seem to be treating mt well.  When this is gone ill probably go to some bulk veggie oil as well


----------



## hh3f (Jan 5, 2013)

I spray wd-40 or liquid wrench into the chain oil res.to mix with oil to make it easier for pump to pick up. also I've used vegetable oil during very cold spells. also keeping saw and oil in side night before helps.


----------



## NextEndeavor (Jan 6, 2013)

Halligan said:


> I helped a friend buck up a downed oak last winter. He had just purchased a new 445 Husqvarna and I noticed while we were cutting his bar was literally smoking. He shut the saw off and I looked it over. Chain tension seemed right, chain was sharp enough and it spun easily along the bar. We started cutting again and more smoke. I asked him what bar oil he was running and he went to his truck and pulled out winter blend Stihl oil. Apparently the dealer advised he use that oil cause it was "winter". In my area average winter high's are in the 30's and the day we cut was probably in the 40's. I dumped the oil out of his tank, which poured out like water, and refilled with my regular bar oil. The smoking stopped and we continued to cut.



Is there a spec on the blue bottle "winter" oil that discusses temperature ?


----------



## Nixon (Jan 6, 2013)

NextEndeavor said:


> Is there a spec on the blue bottle "winter" oil that discusses temperature ?


Not on the jug that I have used. What I've started using  in cold weather is TSC bar oil . It's a bit thinner than the Stihl and Husq. Bar oil .


----------



## nate379 (Jan 6, 2013)

I just reg "summer" oil year round.  It pours pretty thick in the cold, but the saw warms it up enough it's fine.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 6, 2013)

NextEndeavor said:


> Is there a spec on the blue bottle "winter" oil that discusses temperature ?


 








The "problem" with winter oil is it is thinner.  I keep a bottle on hand at all times during the winter for cutting in 0-15-20 degree temps.  The biggest thing is to turn down the oil output so it all doesn't fling off.. it is thinner and takes less oil pump output to displace the same amount, so if it is set for regular oil, then it will all fly off, especially in warmer temps.


----------



## NextEndeavor (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice shot of the blue bottle. Thanks


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 6, 2013)

this is old oil.  I've had it 4-5 years, so I don't know if the formula has changed over the years or not.....


----------



## Nixon (Jan 6, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> this is old oil.  I've had it 4-5 years, so I don't know if the formula has changed over the years or not.....


Mine must be older than that! I bought 4-5 jugs a few years ago .i just went Down to the shop and looked again at the label . It doesn't say anything about temp. , just to use it in cold weather . Weird !


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 6, 2013)

Nixon said:


> Mine must be older than that! I bought 4-5 jugs a few years ago .i just went Down to the shop and looked again at the label . It doesn't say anything about temp. , just to use it in cold weather . Weird !


 

yeah me too... My amish stihl dealer told me a few years back the price was going up, so I picked up a case of winter and three regular... i'm down to my last bottle of each. I want to say I paid5 or 6 bucks a gallon. its how much now, 10-12 bucks a gallon? TSC had some on sale for 6 bucks a gallon so I picked up a case of that a couple weeks ago.

So how do you like the 562 compared to the 372?  i'm thinking about getting one if I can sell my 084 for a decent price...


----------



## firecracker_77 (Jan 6, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> Yeah, at 10 degrees outside I am staying inside. Doubt I would even go hunting when it is 10 degrees outside, much less cutting firewood, when the house is nice and toasty.


 
I like this post.  All my cutting was finished in December when it was mild out.  I wouldn't last long at 10 degrees.  Cutting is a 30 degree or warmer activity.  I do keep my saw and oil indoors though.


----------



## Nixon (Jan 6, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> So how do you like the 562 compared to the 372?  i'm thinking about getting one if I can sell my 084 for a decent price...


I love the 562 , it's pretty strong for 60ccs . But I can't compare it to the 372 ,as its been modded. Just going from memory ,the stock 372 had more power,but not as much as you might think .


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 6, 2013)

firecracker_77 said:


> I like this post. All my cutting was finished in December when it was mild out. I wouldn't last long at 10 degrees. Cutting is a 30 degree or warmer activity. I do keep my saw and oil indoors though.


 

 mine too.... although cutting for next year never hurts... i'd rather run a saw in 10 degrees than 95 degrees....


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 6, 2013)

Nixon said:


> I love the 562 , it's pretty strong for 60ccs . But I can't compare it to the 372 ,as its been modded. Just going from memory ,the stock 372 had more power,but not as much as you might think .


 
how much lighter is it? real world feel?  I want one bad after running this 550xp... this muff modded only 550xp is STROOOOOOOONG


----------



## firecracker_77 (Jan 6, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> mine too.... although cutting for next year never hurts... i'd rather run a saw in 10 degrees than 95 degrees....


 

Looks like you are ready to do battle with any home invaders stupid enough to make their way into your house.  This is what America is about


----------



## Nixon (Jan 6, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> how much lighter is it? real world feel?  I want one bad after running this 550xp... this muff modded only 550xp is STROOOOOOOONG


Can't honestly say that I've weigh either saw. The 562 is wearing a tech lite bar ,and feels noticeably lighter than the 372.
It's definitely easier on fuel and the back after a few hours of use . But then , I'm on old retired fart,so take that for what it cost ya .   I'll put it this way, if I had to sell one,it would be the 372 .


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 6, 2013)

Nixon said:


> Can't honestly say that I've weigh either saw. The 562 is wearing a tech lite bar ,and feels noticeably lighter than the 372.
> It's definitely easier on fuel and the back after a few hours of use . But then , I'm on old retired fart,so take that for what it cost ya .  I'll put it this way, if I had to sell one,it would be the 372 .


 
awesome!, that's what I wanted to hear-quite a bit lighter....that to me is real world weight.... i've got two 372's so i may sell one...


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 6, 2013)

Nixon said:


> The 562 is wearing a tech lite bar


 
That alone makes a huge difference.


----------



## Boog (Jan 6, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> yeah me too... My amish stihl dealer told me a few years back the price was going up, so I picked up a case of winter and three regular... i'm down to my last bottle of each. I want to say I paid5 or 6 bucks a gallon. its how much now, 10-12 bucks a gallon? TSC had some on sale for 6 bucks a gallon so I picked up a case of that a couple weeks ago.
> 
> So how do you like the 562 compared to the 372? i'm thinking about getting one if I can sell my 084 for a decent price...


 
I bought about 16 gallons years back when TSC had it on sale for about $2.50/gal............ still have 3 left in the last milk jug crate I was storing them in!


----------



## ScotO (Jan 6, 2013)

zap said:


> I run Canola Oil (Wesson) all year, the consistency stays the same in the summer or winter.


 I remember us talking about this last year but forgot to give it a try.......I'll have to pick up a couple bottles at the dollar store and give it a try.....


----------



## Boog (Jan 6, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I remember us talking about this last year but forgot to give it a try.......I'll have to pick up a couple bottles at the dollar store and give it a try.....


 
Me too.  I found a really outdated gallon in the back of the pantry that I'd bought for the "fry-daddy" some time ago.  I was thinking of just dumping it in my #2 fuel oil tank, cutting with it would definitly be better!


----------



## JustWood (Jan 6, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I remember us talking about this last year but forgot to give it a try.......I'll have to pick up a couple bottles at the dollar store and give it a try.....


 
Most fryer oil is canola. Get some changed out oil - settle it for a month and filter through denim.


----------



## ScotO (Jan 6, 2013)

Zap and Smokinj both had mentioned using it for milling with the chainsaw instead of using bar oil (milling with the chainsaw uses up quite a bit of oil), and they said it works very well.  I meant to try it out when we had that discussion, but forgot all about it!  I'm definitely gonna try it next time out.

Lee, that's a great idea!  I'll get some from my local hot wing haunt up the mountain!


----------



## Boog (Jan 6, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> Me too. I found a really outdated gallon in the back of the pantry that I'd bought for the "fry-daddy" some time ago. I was thinking of just dumping it in my #2 fuel oil tank, cutting with it would definitly be better!


 
I checked that oil and no-good, its "Crisco Pure Vegetable Oil", says soybean oil on the label.  Problem is is all crystalized up out in the garage sitting next to the still liquid old TSC stuff.  If you guys think "soybean oil", is still ok for the saw in warmer temps where its liquid (but not the middle of summer necessarily) I'll still use it.  If not, I'll find other uses for it.


----------

